# Foto restaurieren?



## Alex363 (18. Juni 2006)

Ich habe eine analoge Fotoaufnahme gescannt und habe so kleine unschöne Lienen auf dem Foto. Kann man das Bild eventuell davon befreien?


----------



## FingerSkill (18. Juni 2006)

Ich wuerde versuchen das Foto und den Scanner zu reinigen. aber beim Scanner aufpassen wegen Kratzer und bei dem Foto wuerd ich auch ned alles verwenden am besten ein microfaser Tuch


----------



## regurge (19. Juni 2006)

würde auch zuerst versuchen den Scanner zu reinigen, wenn das nicht allzu viel helfen sollte kannste in PS mit diversen Filtern versuchen ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen (eventuell Staub & Kartzer entfernen Filter)


----------



## kirchel (19. Juni 2006)

Reinigen ist auf jeden fall das A und O.

Danach würd ich mal versuchen das Bild in einer wesentlich höeren Auflösung zu scanen, und es dann in PS wieder auf die richtige größe runterrechen.
Wenn man dann vor dem "Verkleinern" den Ein oder anderen Filter anwendet könnte es besser werden.

Das mit der höheren Auflösung verhindert kleine Kästchen/Rautenbildung die beim Scannen von Bildern, aber vorallem Zeitschriften entstehen (Druckerzeugnisse), Diese sollte bei fotos aber eher weniger auftauchen. 

Ist nur ein versuch...

viel glück dabei!


----------



## cdpanic (25. Juni 2006)

also ja aufjedenfall einmal scanner und foto reinigen  

aber wenn die schäden auf dem foto zu groß sind (und ich glaube das sind sie) wirst du wenn du es wircklich gut aussehen lassen willst nicht über das manuele retuschiren kommen einfach stempel und pinsel 

have fun


----------

